# The Lemon Gets Detailed!



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

We’d been asked to detail the Jun Super Lemon some time ago and this was a detail I was really looking forward to doing…. However, due to the massive amount of work to get the car ready in time for the TOTB mean’t we were only going to get a few hours on Friday in which to work on the car. The morning saw the car being mapped so rather than staring at an empty space I went round the corner and gave the Duke Drag GTR and the Taisan track car a quick going over for a couple of hours.
Washed with Duragloss 901 and dried with SP Uber Premium Drying Towels before breaking out the Finish Kare 215 One Step Cleaner & Surface Sealant, using an orange SP pad on the Porter Cable at speed 6… The results:










































































Around lunchtime the Lemon returned and we could get started. The car was going back out for mapping later in the afternoon but we had a window of 4-5 hours. A few befores:

































































The wheels were cleaned first using Finish Kare 817 Sparkle Plenty Citrus Wheel Cleaner, an Aquatouch Dual Washmitt and an SP Long Handled Wheel Scrubber…
Before:









After:









We foamed the car with Duragloss 901 through the Gilmour first, and then hand washed with 901 and SP Lambswool Washmitts. The car was dried with an SP Uber Premium Drying Towel. We then clayed the car with Sonus Green and Poorboys Grey Clays using Meguiars Last Touch as the lube.
Given our time constraint we couldn’t do any real correction on the car so opted to just get as much shine as possible. I picked out an old friend; Poorboys Polish With Sealant on an Orange SP Pad using the Porter Cable at speed 6. Even in the glaring afternoon sun the product worked fantastically, removed with ease and gave us a lovely rich finish on the paint. This was then all further sealed in with a layer of Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant, left to cure for 20 mins and was removed with Uber Premium Detailing Towels. A final wipe over with Finish Kare 425 QD and the results:


















































































































































































































Nothing needed doing under the bonnet so just a gratuitous shiny engine bay pic :thumbsup:









Thanks for looking .
Alex.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fantastic work buddy! Thanks for sharing.. :smokin:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

As per usual mate top work :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Good stuff Alex, Rob thanks for the hard work I am sure you blokes are going to be super duper busy :chuckle: Cant think of what the Lemon would have looked like if you spent all day on it.








Smokey :smokin:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

The Taisan gets better every time I see new pics of it with new parts on. I love the new wheels, canards and spoiler - and congratulations with the time at the weekend. Top Job!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

OMG the Taisan looks amazing with those wheels! 
Do you mind me asking what make they are and size and offset?
Cheers
Bobby


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> OMG the Taisan looks amazing with those wheels!
> Do you mind me asking what make they are and size and offset?
> Cheers
> Bobby


The new wheels are Work XD9 18 x 10J +18, they are available through Ben Linney at GTC who are the UK's official Work importers. Hope that helps, they are a bugger to keep clean  








Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Top-notch work as usual from Alex.

The Taisan really is looking the nuts these days.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> The new wheels are Work XD9 18 x 10J +18, they are available through Ben Linney at GTC who are the UK's official Work importers. Hope that helps, they are a bugger to keep clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wicked top man! thanks buddy.
:thumbsup: 
Bob


----------

